# OldGeek's first button



## oldgeek (Jun 4, 2011)

I finally got around to melting my gold powder, and this is what i got.
17.76 Grams. I still need to clean it in a weak sulfuric solution.








I would have never got this far without this forum, and the great people here.

Thanks!


----------



## dtectr (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks nice, amigo! How does that _feel_ in the palm of your hand? :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## floppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Well done OldGeek! Its amazing to watch that powder turn to metal for the first time isn't it.


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks nice, nice and rich looking inside the fissure and a nice purple dish color in the background also.

If theres a slight film of contamination on the surface of the button then the Sulfuric acid should eliminate that after a soaking and a wipe with a cloth otherwise you shouldn't need to pickle it unless there is Borax on the button.


----------



## oldgeek (Jun 5, 2011)

stihl88 said:


> If theres a slight film of contamination on the surface of the button then the Sulfuric acid should eliminate that after a soaking and a wipe with a cloth otherwise you shouldn't need to pickle it unless there is Borax on the button.



There is still some borax on the bottom...The first time i melted it, when i pulled it out of the dish the center of it stayed behind in the dish because i did not let it solidify quite enough. The second time I let it cool just a little too long and almost could not get it out of the dish.

I have been thinking about something...Why do you get a "pipe" in most all buttons? I have seen some pretty amazing BARS poured here that do not have a pipe. I suspect it has to do with the rate that the gold cools off?


----------



## stihl88 (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know the science behind the pipes. Keep the flame on the bar as it cools to slowly reduce the temp of the Gold which should eliminate the pipe.

Try it again with your button before you pickle it, you won't hurt anything and it takes no time to re-melt a button that size.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice button!

Interesting how each has a unique look, much like a finger print


----------

